# I think I figured it out



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Hopefully her checkup will be a clean bill of health. It could be a hearing or vision problem that is causing her to be anxious about being outside?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

You could be right...they call it sundowning syndrome in humans. We're dealing with dementia with my hound lately. We're having really good success with Anipryl with him...it's not inexpensive but it's worth it to have him less anxious. We're also using a thunder shirt at night (windy nights are the worst for him).

I hope your vet can help your girl.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Poor Libby, hope everything checks out okay. We didn't see any of that here, although I do think her hearing is going.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I agree with hotel4dogs that it could be her hearing. My boy sometimes looks startled or barks for no apparent reason but for the most part is his usual self. Good luck at the vets, I hope she gets the all clear and that you have many more happy times together!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Libby*



my4goldens said:


> My Libby is 13 and god bless her soul, she is still on the whole doing great. But in the last couple of months she has developed something, towards evening she starts to get a little anxious, and barks. She barks to go outside, and then immediately barks to come inside. It was starting to drive me a little nuts but all of a sudden it occurred to me she might be experiencing some doggy dementia. She also seems a little confused at times, and when we call her to come inside, she once in a while will act like she doesn't know us and refuses to come inside. She is going for her checkup this week, I was planning on asking the vet about the barking, will still mention it to him, but it makes a lot of sense now. Not sure if there is a medication for this but I will be sure to ask him about that too.


I sure am not a vet and I would take Libby to the vet, but it sounds like it could be doggy dementia/sundowners, and I know the vet gave our Gizmo a med for it many years ago.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry you and your girl are having a hard time, but at least you still have her with you.

Here is a recent thread about canine dementia: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-senior-center/336898-canine-dementia.html.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------

